
I need some good lawyers from online - Jufaldenny
I need some good lawyers from online to get free legal advice.what can i do for that ?
where can I get free Legal advice ?
======
Jufaldenny
You can search on google..it gives lot of sites for u..And once i searched i
got a site www.pathlegal.in. I think it may be helpul to you

------
pseingatl
From the same place you get free accounting advice, free medical advice or
free engineering advice. You can always try 4chan.

------
ClintEhrlich
I was going to offer free legal advice. But I don't see a question in this
thread. So I'm not sure what I can do.

Good luck, my dear friend, Mr. Jufal Denny.

